# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Estivation

## Stephan Lapin

I put my frog into Estivationand within just a month or so he started to wake up. I needed to leave for class so my sister put my frog in a small container with water. I just came home from school and he doesn't seem to be moving and he feels leathery. I think he may be dead. but what should I do?

----------


## Carlos

How deep is the water your Sis placed frog in?  If frog was drowsy, would not place in more than chin deep water. 

If it's still alive, you could try to perk up in a 90% 80F dechlorinated water and 10% unflavored Pedialyte solution (depth to it's chin) for 20 minutes.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Stephan Lapin

I think he may be dead  :Frown:  He's stiff, not breathing, and he feels like leather and solid, not squishy like he should.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Stephan; are there any news or is frog confirmed dead  :Frown:  ?

----------


## Stephan Lapin

RIP Blobby  :Frown:  I don't know what I did wrong.

----------


## Carlos

Unless you are an experienced breeder trying to prepare your frogs for mating; inducing brumation is a risky endeavor.  My recommendation is not to provide conditions that induce it and just keep your animals healthy and well cared for.  In the case of Budgett frogs, that means keeping them in their regular water environment.

Although there are some articles stating not doing it will shorten their lives; have not seen any scientific evidence to support it.  Because of the risk involved for brumating frogs; myself won't do it with my animals.  Sorry for the frog's death  :Frown:  .

----------


## gill

hi.
my budget frog is living about 15 years without es-something so I support that long living doesnt get affected by it.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I'm very sorry for your loss. Aestivation is dangerous if whomever is attempting the process has no experience similating their dry season dormancy period. It is normally recomended that a bowl of fresh dechlorinated water be left in the Aestivation enclosure at all times just incase the frog awakens early. Accidental death is common with young frogs. It is also recomended that no frog under at least 1 year of age be allowed to Aestivate.

It is a tricky process and one that is severely stressful for the frog. There must have been complications and the stress was too much for the frog. This is not the first time someone has come here after their Budgetts awoke early and passed away from the stress. I'm truly sorry for your loss.  :Frown:  

Don't let this discourage you in the future.

----------


## HappyPets

I wish i was here before people lectured me on doing it so my frog can live long. I got the whole set up and everything but stopped because i was afraid she would die. I followed the whole sheet on how to do it but i had a really bad feeling. If she stops eating then is a good sign? because mine is the biggest pig out of all pets.

----------


## HappyPets

so its better off not to try it? cause if my frog ended up dying i would be so down.  Losing a frog i bond with gets me really depressed. JS

----------

